# Fusible térmico para pistola decapadora.



## DJMota (Sep 2, 2013)

Hola.
Se me ha estropeado una pistola de aire caliente.
El caso que la he revisado y el fusible térmico que va conectado a la resistencia, se ha fundido. El problema es que la referencia la tiene borrada.
¿Alguien sabría decirme cual tengo que poner de sustituto?
La resistencia donde va conectado, es de 2000W a 220V.
Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2013)

I=P/U=2000/220=...
Pon 10A o un poco mas.


----------



## DJMota (Sep 2, 2013)

Pero los fusibles térmicos, se venden por temperatura, no por intensidad. Esos son los normales.
Que me corrijan, si me equivoco.
¿De cuantos grados centígrados tengo que comprarlo?


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 2, 2013)

tambien varia si es de dos o mas velocidades, el flujo de aire es distinto, no se de que marca de pistola hablamos pero deberia andar arriba de los 250°, te diria que vallas a refaccionaria y con el modelo de maquina busques el termico


----------



## DJMota (Sep 3, 2013)

La pistola tiene 2 velocidades, desde 190-210 a 210-330 L/M.
La marca es Mercafix, aunque no creo que sea conocida, pues me costo 20 euros.
Tambien lleva un regulador de potencia, con un triac que por cierto, tambien ha cascado.
Perdona mi ignorancia solaris8, ¿qué es refaccionaria?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2013)

Casa de repuestos , repuestero


----------



## DJMota (Sep 3, 2013)

DOSMETROS, respondiste mientras editaba el mensaje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2013)

Eso lo hago de maligno


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 6, 2013)

Yo tengo una de 25 € que también cascó (apertura de la resistencia del ventilador) Intenté rebobinarla, imposible, por lo que decidí ponerle una fuente externa para ello. Llevan un termofusible de sólo 216º ó 240º, no recuerdo, ya que no va metido en el calentador, que alcanza 600º, sino en las inmediaciones y está por si pasa como a mí, que se para el ventilador y/o suuuube la temperatura (imagínate disipar 2000W en una caja de plástico, lías la que en Valencia en san José) En mi caso me cosqué y no le dejé que subiese la temperatura. Ahora la estoy arreglando hacienéndole una fuente externa para alimenatarla. He tenido que modificar toda la electrónica que lleva para ello y adaptarla a mis ideas. Por ende, cogí una caja de fuente de PC, dos fuentes chinas de 12 y 5 V (va a 17 V el ventilador) y le puse otro cable especial desde la pistola a la caja para alimentar el ventilador y controlar la velocidad. Espero que me funcione el invento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2013)

Ahhhhhh , la mejoraste muchísimo


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 6, 2013)

Dejo una foto del invento que llevo hecho, me queda ponerle una base de mdf donde atornillarlo todo que me ha de traer mi padre.





Enviado desde mi BQ Aquaris 4.5 sin usar Tapatalk. Es una maravilla poder subir fotos desde el movil, la sacas y la cargas directamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2013)

Está magnifico !


----------



## DJMota (Sep 6, 2013)

Gracias por los datos josefe17.
Efectivamente no va dentro del tubo calefactor sino mas bien detrás, justo después del ventilador.
Por eso es de esa baja temperatura.
La culpa la tuve yo, por querer ponerle una tobera muy pequeña. Se acumuló el calor dentro y se quemó tanto el triac como el fusible.
Lo curioso es que lo apagué funcionando y después ya no volvió a encenderse.
Supongo que para evitar esto, las estaciones de aire caliente, llevan un sistema que mantiene el ventilador encendido un tiempo después de apagar el calefactor o al apoyarlo en el soporte.
Interesante tu proyecto, mantenos informados.
Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ya está acabado, funciona a la primera y a las mil maravillas. El interruptor de la izquierda controla el mando remoto (pedal), activado o no. Luego entrada AC, interruptor principal, interrupor y LED ventilador (auto-activado si está encendida la pistola o siempre), interrruptor y LED relé AC resistencia (off, auto, on; bajo pedal) y el tercero es la velocidad (si está activado la velocidad es siempre máxima, si no en donde sea requerida se atenúa con un relé conmutando sólo a la fuente de 12V en lugar de 12+5V), y LED bicolor (naranja LOW SPEED, verde HIGH SPEED). Por detrás lleva el IEC de AC y un conector de micro para el DC del soplador. Asímismo lleva los pertinentes mecanismos de seguridad para que no arranque si no hay DC en la pistola (si no va el soplador). El resultado es el buscado pero resulta que el interruptor va un poco mal así como que las caídas de tensión en el cable son muy altas para el soplador (2V) y hay que subir las fuentes para compensar, ya que es peligroso que el caudal de aire no sea el adecuado por temas de temepratura.


----------



## analogico (Sep 5, 2015)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Yo tengo una de 25 € que también cascó (apertura de la resistencia del ventilador) Intenté rebobinarla, imposible, por lo que decidí ponerle una fuente externa para ello



alguien a medido una de estas pistolas   baratas    tanto los Ω o los amperes

por que si logre rebobinarla  pero es que tanto en calculo como en practica
la pistola quedo de 1000W y en la etiqueta dice 1600w


 para rebobinarla use el nicrom del motor que era de 4Ω (fue lo unico que quedo)al que le asigne un valor de 17V
para hacer los calculos


----------

